# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Maximaler Umfang eines Themas

## helmut (i)

Hallo Holger und Ralf!

Ist der Umfang eines Themas begrenzt, wenn ja:Wie???
Sind 12 normal beschriebene DIN A4 - Seiten möglich oder muss dieser Text
unterteilt werden?
Danke für einen kurzen Bescheid.
Grüße Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Helmut,

Holger kann vermutlich aus Zeitgründen nur noch sporadisch hier hereinschauen. Welchen Umfang ein Thema maximal haben darf, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Zwölf Seiten A4 ist möglicherweise etwas happig. Mein Vorschlag: Versuch's einfach. Entweder es wird vom Forum-Editor toleriert oder nicht. Wenn nicht, dann schick mir Deinen Text als E-Mail-Anhang. Ich wandle ihn in PDF um, lege ihn auf den KISP- oder den BPS-Server und teile hier die Linkadresse mit.

Ralf

----------

